# My new Sheltie Daisy!!!



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

She's beautiful! The pics are amazing too!

By the way, which lens are you using in the first 2 pictures? The bokeh is incredible!


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> She's beautiful! The pics are amazing too!
> 
> By the way, which lens are you using in the first 2 pictures? The bokeh is incredible!



Thanks, all pictures were shot with Nikon 24-70 f2.8 on a D90. Waiting for the D700 replacement to switch to full frame.

Do you shoot too? What type of camera and lens do you have?


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

adorable puppyyyy


(laurelin is gonna turn to mush)


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

kenRC51 said:


> Thanks, all pictures were shot with Nikon 24-70 f2.8 on a D90. Waiting for the D700 replacement to switch to full frame.
> 
> Do you shoot too? What type of camera and lens do you have?


I shoot a bit, not much recently. I shoot with a D90 too usually a AF 50 f1.4 or Tamron 90 f/2.8 macro for dog stuff. My walk around lens is the 18-200 VRII. I'm selling my camera though because I'll be upgrading to the D7000, the one that just came out. I want the magnesium alloy body and the weather sealing because my friend's 70-200 2.8 lens ripped out the entire plastic mount of the D90. Plus it's not that much more expensive than my D90 body anyways and I'll be using the money from that to buy the new one plus a little bit.

I'm not nearly serious enough to shoot with a D700 I don't think. Just too big and heavy for me and for my beginner photographic ability a consumer level camera will suffice. 

I look forward to seeing more pics from you on this forum though!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful pup and pictures


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh my god! What a gorgeous little dog! She looks a lot like my Nikki did when she was a baby.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you members



Michiyo-Fir said:


> I shoot a bit, not much recently. I shoot with a D90 too usually a AF 50 f1.4 or Tamron 90 f/2.8 macro for dog stuff. My walk around lens is the 18-200 VRII. I'm selling my camera though because I'll be upgrading to the D7000, the one that just came out. I want the magnesium alloy body and the weather sealing because my friend's 70-200 2.8 lens ripped out the entire plastic mount of the D90. Plus it's not that much more expensive than my D90 body anyways and I'll be using the money from that to buy the new one plus a little bit.
> 
> I'm not nearly serious enough to shoot with a D700 I don't think. Just too big and heavy for me and for my beginner photographic ability a consumer level camera will suffice.
> 
> I look forward to seeing more pics from you on this forum though!


The D7000 is going to be a bad ass camera. I'm waiting for the D700 upgrade. I think its time for me to go Full frame. I also have the 50 1.4. How is the Tamron 90 2.8? is that a macro?


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

She is beautiful! Great shots.

The D700 upgrade is due out by Xmas. Looking forward to that. Because then I will pick up a clearance D700 

That 24-70 2.8 is a nice sharp lens. Nikon is also coming out with a 24 -120 f4 in December. It will be pro glass. That is a pretty decent zoom range for pro glass. The constant F4 is still reasonably fast , and when paired with the amazing high ISO low noise ability of the FX rigs , it will be a lens that will be stuck on my D700 for sure. When I get it in December that is 

Seriously though , they are predicting the D700 to plummet in price soon. Can't wait!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

awww she is a cutie


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

She is gorgeous! I have a sheltie myself, definitely a favorite breed.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stephie said:


> She is gorgeous! I have a sheltie myself, definitely a favorite breed.


Thanks Stephie, Do you have pictures of Rocky?



sandydj said:


> She is beautiful! Great shots.
> 
> The D700 upgrade is due out by Xmas. Looking forward to that. Because then I will pick up a clearance D700
> 
> ...


Looks like the 24-120 f4 would be a nice lens but I still keep to my trinity lens. Planing to get the 70-200 f2.8 vrII and the 14-24 f2.8. One thing I don't like about the 14-24 f2.8 is the front glass bulge out. There is no lens filter for it and it can get scratch easily.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

kenRC51 said:


> Thanks Stephie, Do you have pictures of Rocky?


Sorry it took me so long, I've been so busy lately with work, school and my furballs! Here are a few shots of my Rock.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

kenRC51 said:


> The D7000 is going to be a bad ass camera. I'm waiting for the D700 upgrade. I think its time for me to go Full frame. I also have the 50 1.4. How is the Tamron 90 2.8? is that a macro?


Just saw this reply somehow. Sorry!

The Tamron 90 2.8 is a macro lens, an awesome macro at that since I picked it up 2nd hand for less than $200. It's the older not stabilized version I believe. I sometimes use it for portraits as well and it is sharp! My only complaint is that it takes forever to focus and often loses focus and has to take 1-2 seconds to re-adjust by going closer and further and closer and further. Another common complaint is that it extends too much but I don't mind it at all since my 18-200 extends waaay more.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stephie said:


> Sorry it took me so long, I've been so busy lately with work, school and my furballs! Here are a few shots of my Rock.


Rocky is very beautiful. I hope Daisy is going to have fluffy fur like Rocky. I see that Rocky have straight ears. Did you ever thought about taping it down when Rocky was a pup?

I have Daisy's ears taped right now. 




























Michiyo-Fir said:


> Just saw this reply somehow. Sorry!
> 
> The Tamron 90 2.8 is a macro lens, an awesome macro at that since I picked it up 2nd hand for less than $200. It's the older not stabilized version I believe. I sometimes use it for portraits as well and it is sharp! My only complaint is that it takes forever to focus and often loses focus and has to take 1-2 seconds to re-adjust by going closer and further and closer and further. Another common complaint is that it extends too much but I don't mind it at all since my 18-200 extends waaay more.


Generic lens are known for their slow focusing speed but most of the newer ones that are coming out has USM and they focus freaken fast but I still prefer brand name. I had a Tamron 16-50 f2.8 and love it but sold it to get the Nikon 24-70 f2.8 because of the faster AF and, bokeh, and clarity.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

He's very fluffy, but very tiny  he only weighs about 15.5 lbs. He's a perfect weight for his size, being a little shortie and all. 

I tried MULTIPLE times on his ears! He would not leave them alone. Typical male right? lol. Finally, I told myself I was going to try one last time and if it didn't work it wasn't meant to be .. clearly it wasn't lol. His ears will fold slightly at times though, like when he's sleeping and such. I guess it just gives him personality.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stephie said:


> He's very fluffy, but very tiny  he only weighs about 15.5 lbs. He's a perfect weight for his size, being a little shortie and all.
> 
> I tried MULTIPLE times on his ears! He would not leave them alone. Typical male right? lol. Finally, I told myself I was going to try one last time and if it didn't work it wasn't meant to be .. clearly it wasn't lol. His ears will fold slightly at times though, like when he's sleeping and such. I guess it just gives him personality.


Full grown at 15.5 lbs? Daisy is almost 14 weeks and weight 12lbs. Standard weight is in the 20's right?

When I first taped Daisy's ears she wanted to scratch it off but after a few days she got used to it. Now when I put the tape on her ears she just ignores them.


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 6, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful and the photos are a work of art, just breathtaking. I had a sheltie named Roman, he passed away 6 years ago and I still miss him as though it was yesterday. Shelties are supremely intelligent, my Roman was like a man in a fur jacket, unbelievably smart. I currently own a female sheltie, a tricolour...she is 9 years old and I just adore her.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Cloudy said:


> Absolutely beautiful and the photos are a work of art, just breathtaking. I had a sheltie named Roman, he passed away 6 years ago and I still miss him as though it was yesterday. Shelties are supremely intelligent, my Roman was like a man in a fur jacket, unbelievably smart. I currently own a female sheltie, a tricolour...she is 9 years old and I just adore her.


Thanks Cloudy, I'm sorry about you loss. Roman is at a peaceful place now. 

Tricolor are very nice. I actually wanted a Merel or a tricolor but since Sheltie breeder is very limited in Ca I don't have much choice but I am very happy with Daisy she how well behaved she is. 

Do you have pictures of your tricolor sheltie?


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

kenRC51 said:


> Full grown at 15.5 lbs? Daisy is almost 14 weeks and weight 12lbs. Standard weight is in the 20's right?
> 
> When I first taped Daisy's ears she wanted to scratch it off but after a few days she got used to it. Now when I put the tape on her ears she just ignores them.



Yep. He was the runt of the litter so he's on the smaller side. I often get asked if he is still a puppy because of his petite size.

He was just not having the ears, typical male I guess. I wasn't too terribly concerned. They did fold when he was a puppy, but perked up over time.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stephie said:


> Yep. He was the runt of the litter so he's on the smaller side. I often get asked if he is still a puppy because of his petite size.
> 
> He was just not having the ears, typical male I guess. I wasn't too terribly concerned. They did fold when he was a puppy, but perked up over time.


Both of Daisy's parent have perked ears so I decided to tape Daisy's ears. Although, perks ears looks great on a full grown Sheltie but I still like the tipped ears more. I seen some pictures of some puppies that have perked ears, they look very big for the body size.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

kenRC51 said:


> Both of Daisy's parent have perked ears so I decided to tape Daisy's ears. Although, perks ears looks great on a full grown Sheltie but I still like the tipped ears more. I seen some pictures of some puppies that have perked ears, they look very big for the body size.


Lol, yes it does take some time for them to look proportional. I do like the folded ears, I just wasn't THAT concerned. I kind of let him decide in a way, you know? I tried, oh well! He's too little to be shown so it is not a concern as far as standards or anything goes. He's happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stephie said:


> Lol, yes it does take some time for them to look proportional. I do like the folded ears, I just wasn't THAT concerned. I kind of let him decide in a way, you know? I tried, oh well! He's too little to be shown so it is not a concern as far as standards or anything goes. He's happy, that's all that matters.


Agree, that the most important...as long as they are happy.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

kenRC51 said:


> Agree, that the most important...as long as they are happy.


Aanndd he is  both are spoiled wrotten.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

My shelties ranged from 18 lbs full grown to 35 lbs. They're wonderful, wonderful dogs. I miss having them.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> My shelties ranged from 18 lbs full grown to 35 lbs. They're wonderful, wonderful dogs. I miss having them.


you have Papillons and Shelties?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Beautiful! I'd love to have another sheltie one day. We had one when I was little who was from a BYB and huge for his breed, his name was Dusty. Then when we moved to GA we were given another Sheltie from the owners of the house we bought (since he was used to living in the country), his name was Ooh Wee (a little kid named him ). 

Sheltie's would be on my list for my next dog if they weren't barkers. I'll probably be living in an apartment so that's a no, no. Dusty hardly ever barked (that I remember) but Ooh Wee barked incessantly. 

Here's a picture of Ooh Wee with our other dog Boo Boo (apparently the original owners of these dogs sucked at coming up with names).


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

kenRC51 said:


> you have Papillons and Shelties?


I had shelties up until this year. My last sheltie passed away about a year ago.  But we had 3 shelties. Good dogs.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Laurelin, I am sorry about your loss. It is never easy and I share your grief. Rocky is my second Sheltie. My first was around for about 15 years and he was the greatest dog ever. He truly set the bar high, and while I love Rocky to death and he is my angel, he's much more of a challenge. I guess sometimes that's a good thing though, right? Keeps me on my toes


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> I had shelties up until this year. My last sheltie passed away about a year ago.  But we had 3 shelties. Good dogs.


So sorry for your lost, thank you for sharing with us. 

How come you did not get another Sheltie?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

kenRC51 said:


> So sorry for your lost, thank you for sharing with us.
> 
> How come you did not get another Sheltie?


To be honest, I am not sure they are the breed for me. I had three don't get me wrong and I adore them, there's just other breeds I like better. Papillons are most definitely my breed. Similar to shelties in some ways but very different in others. They take my favorite sheltie traits and leave out my least favorites (the barking, the grooming, etc). My last sheltie was a little off too, mentally and he kind of made me scared to try the breed again. 

I am not sure I'll have another sheltie, to be honest. I want another herding breed for the next dog, but I am pretty sure it's going to be a border collie.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> To be honest, I am not sure they are the breed for me. I had three don't get me wrong and I adore them, there's just other breeds I like better. Papillons are most definitely my breed. Similar to shelties in some ways but very different in others. They take my favorite sheltie traits and leave out my least favorites (the barking, the grooming, etc). My last sheltie was a little off too, mentally and he kind of made me scared to try the breed again.
> 
> I am not sure I'll have another sheltie, to be honest. I want another herding breed for the next dog, but I am pretty sure it's going to be a border collie.


I see, I am too afraid of the barking. Right now Daisy do not bark much only when she wants Stitch to play with her. She don't bark at any weirdo noise or sudden movement. Maybe it because I play the radio for about 2 hours every night in the room when I go to bed, but Stitch never bark for the first 8 years of her life and since 2 years ago she started to bark at weird noise.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

That is one thing I must say I have tried and tried to change about Rocky and just can't .. the barking. He barks at everything. And I do mean everything. I've tried everything I can think of over the last 3 years and I just can't break him of it.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stephie said:


> That is one thing I must say I have tried and tried to change about Rocky and just can't .. the barking. He barks at everything. And I do mean everything. I've tried everything I can think of over the last 3 years and I just can't break him of it.


Did Rocky always barked at every thing from the first day you got him? 

From day one I got Daisy she never really barked only when she was playing with Stitch or wants to get Stitchs attention. She probably barks about 10 times a day or less. She don't bark at weird noise or sudden movement. Maybe is because I trained her ears to get used to noise since I got her. When she sleeps I would leave the radio on for 2 hours sleep mode to make sure Daisy get used to the noise and plus my dad does construction work some times at home.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

He has done it from day one at about 10 weeks old. And noises were there right from the beginning, he has always reacted. He has gotten slightly better, but it is a challenge.


----------

